# Agile Intrepid Feedback and Suggestions



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

In order to consolidate the gathering of feedback on the first round of Intrepids, i'd like for this thread to be totally focused on things we like and things we would like to see evolve in the next run of Agile Intrepids. This will help get the specs for the next production run nailed down more quickly.

*Finish:*
We're already gathering input on finish options in this thread, so we don't need to expend much energy here talking about paint. Are people still interested in the natural (Pro) and dark burst (Standard) and charcoal (Standard) finishes?

*Neck:*
Everyone who's received their Intrepid thus far seems pretty unanimous that the neck dimensions and carve are perfect. But more feedback on this is always welcome as more people take delivery of their instruments. I'm assuming people will still want the choice of ebony or maple fretboards.

*Body:*
My personal feeling is that the body is just a touch too large and "bass-like". I did a quick re-scale of it to 95% of the original size, and it seems to be exactly what i'm looking for in terms of a size reduction. I also shifted it slightly toward the neck to keep the strap button close to the instrument's natural balance point to keep it from being too neck-heavy. Upper-fret access doesn't seem to be compromised.







*Headstock:*
The headstock has also been tweaked to flow better with the body style in a more elegant and slightly more aggressive way. It's been suggested that the previous shape was felt to be a little too close to Mike Sherman's headstock shape, so out of respect to Mike, we've also made changes to avoid any possible infringement.

The truss rods will also be more evenly spaced. 

These are all just proposed changes at the moment, as Kurt (and the factory) has the final say. (Also note the new "Blood Burst" variation above, which i'm calling "Blood Frost" which would be an opaque metallic red with a lighter red burst.)

*Hardware:*
The bridge will be positioned slightly further back to allow for greater intonation range on the bass strings. Kurt is also considering making the bridge base plate a few millimetres longer to allow for greater range. The slightly increased mass will also help offset the reduction of the body, helping to keep it from being too neck-heavy.

*Electronics:*
So far, the Agile passive pickup has been getting great reviews, particularly in comparison to the EMG 808. Should we keep offering the 808 as standard equipment on the Pro model, or go with the passive unit across the board? There's also been the suggestion to offer a neck pickup, but this will likely increase the price.

*Price:*
Even with the same specs as the first run, prices will be going up slightly. Anything extra (like a second pickup) will be in addition to a baseline price increase. Kurt has suggested that base prices will increase by at least $25 to $50.

*Other variations:*
Fretless? Left-handed?


----------



## daybean (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah the flame top would be a good one and in a black or natural color. if not the pne with the natural wood that was released is awesome.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 10, 2008)

The redesign is pretty cool, I can see myself buying a blood burst (transparent finish) with 2 pickups (passives) as a complement to my custom Pro.
From the sample I've heard the Cepheus pickup (that's its name right?) sounds pretty good, I think you should drop the EMGs from the design  it'll reduce the price point of the pro.
The same goes for the bridge, if it's as good as the Hipshot, why not use it on every models? It was chosen because it was the only easily available mass produce 8 strings bridge.
My


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Sep 10, 2008)

Ishan said:


> The redesign is pretty cool, I can see myself buying a blood burst (transparent finish) with 2 pickups (passives) as a complement to my custom Pro.
> From the sample I've heard the Cepheus pickup (that's its name right?) sounds pretty good, I think you should drop the EMGs from the design  it'll reduce the price point of the pro.
> The same goes for the bridge, if it's as good as the Hipshot, why not use it on every models? It was chosen because it was the only easily available mass produce 8 strings bridge.
> My



Agreed . Also.. if the agile passives were used across the board, maybe a 2 pickup option wouldn't be that much of a price increase because of the money saved from dropping the EMG.


----------



## Wound (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm getting my standard in a few hours :-D So I will know more after i've played around with that for a while.

The blood frost looks niiiice! I would love to see one like that in black...sorta like the black halo...might be just me but I really like black :-D
Man looks like I have to get in on the second run of Agile as well...even tho I haven't got mine yet hehe


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 10, 2008)

the new headstock design looks fantastic, it does suit it more imho


----------



## Splees (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm really liking the pickup. So the idea of having a run in the future with a neck pickup would be a MAJOR plus. I'm wondering how hard it would be to make coil tappable versions...


----------



## ShreddyESP (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd love to see the Pro (Natural) with 2 pickups. That would be WIN WIN WIN!

Btw , will there be more Intrepid Pro Naturals?? Im in love with that thing.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the main aspects that darren said are correct and are good points.
Especially reducing the neck-heavy will be good, because the guitar needs to be comfortable, and so the size of the body.

One thing I notice is the front strapbutton is placed on a thin and fragile place, don't you think?

I really don't know if it may be a problem.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2008)

things i would have mentioned:
Headstock 
body size
bridge intonation issuses
pickups

Headstock looks out of proportion slightly on my Standard - the redesign above is awesome! and seems to fit in 100X better!

Body size is slightly too big like how darren mentioned and again the redesign above looks to be a perfect compromise 

Blood Burst or Blood Frost as i think itl be known has Win writen all over it and i will deffinatly be getting one in that finish!

As for pickups, as good as these passive standard pickups are, i would NOT drop the EMGs
the only reason i didnt get a pro was cus i want coiltapable pickups and emg dont make an 808TW (yet )
if i wasnt planning to mod my intrepid up massivly i totally would have gotten the Pro souly for the EMG pickup

i also love the othe rmentioned top ideas - Maples etc

Actaully just had a thought 
how about a flatter/larger radius for the frets
this might just be me (and on my standard is isnt a problem at all) but i prefer flatter feeling boards so maybe beef up the radius size

All those tiny things said - i am rediculously impressed with this thing and havnt put it down yet 
cant wait to get all fancy tricks for it to mod the piss outta it


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 10, 2008)

One of the reasons why I chose the Pro model was that I was afraid that the passive pickup on the Standard would be too muddy and the cost of upgrading to a boutique aftermarket pickup would immediate eat any savings on price point. I guess my fear was misplaced, because from what I've heard they sound great. 

I'd say, 2 passive pickups, OEM bridge, slightly smaller body and a flamed maple top (doesn't have to be too thick) would be a great buy even at a higher price point.


----------



## plyta (Sep 10, 2008)

I would definitely like the current dark burst maple board Standard with improved bridge. 

I like the original 4+4 headstock better. I&#8217;m afraid it&#8217;s going to be hard to find long enough 4th string for the 5+3 peghead.

Let&#8217;s not forget that we want a &#8216;bang for the buck&#8217; guitar: cheap as possible guitar with maximum options for customizing. If you want to go wild, go custom.


----------



## Splees (Sep 10, 2008)

plyta said:


> I would definitely like the current dark burst maple board Standard with improved bridge.
> *
> I like the original 4+4 headstock better. Im afraid its going to be hard to find long enough 4th string for the 5+3 peghead.*
> 
> Lets not forget that we want a bang for the buck guitar: cheap as possible guitar with maximum options for customizing. If you want to go wild, go custom.



That was actually a big selling point for me. I like the 4x4 design not only for looks but it just makes everything easier.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2008)

I honestly like the size and shape of the current body and I worry that shrinking it might tip it more in the favor of neck dive balance-wise. Keep in mind, I am a smaller person (5'8" or so and about 140 lbs) and I think it looks fine even hanging off of me. 

The new headstock shape is great, and looks a bit more 'balanced'... but honestly I don't think I'd get much use out of an 8-string neck pickup. 

The new finish is great (and I really think I'd heavily consider buying one) but it doesn't quite have the "upmarket" vibe of the all-natural maple-boarded neck-thru Pro in my opinion.

Also, the EMG is a great option I think. I have not played the Standard, but my Pro sounds absolutely stunning in all levels of gain (assuming a properly tweaked amp or POD patch) and the 18V mod really gave some extra punch and openness to the whole frequency range.

Honestly, the only thing I'd change about my Pro is I'd move the bridge and pickup back a few mm so as to allow for greater intonation adjustment, possibly change the headstock shape, and slope off the "shoulders" of the neck profile slightly. The dual truss rods, even with their odd placement, appear to work fine.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2008)

With the body resize remember to modify the lower horn cutaway... my hand touches the lower horn without it really being in the way hitting the higher frets on the lower strings... shrinking that 5% could move it into annoying hand banging range.

As for everything else, make the bridge plate a bit longer to allow for more intonation travel, shift the bridge pup back a bit, maybe add a neck pup, and leave everything else alone. Why screw with something that works well?

[action=technomancer]wants exactly what he has in blue burst with maple board and matching headstock with a neck pup... his credit card is standing by[/action]


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2008)

A neck pickup would sell me on it.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> A neck pickup would sell me on it.



Im going to be installing a neck pickup as soon as i can
t'was the only thing that almost stopped me getting one


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Let me add that honestly with these changes I wouldn't buy another one, as 5% body reduction is going to screw up the upper fret access as well as making it neck dive.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2008)

darren said:


> *Hardware:*
> The bridge will be positioned slightly further back to allow for greater intonation range on the bass strings. Kurt is also considering making the bridge base plate a few millimetres longer to allow for greater range. The slightly increased mass will also help offset the reduction of the body, helping to keep it from being too neck-heavy.



Are you sure the few mm's of metal is going to make up for the 5% reduction in body mass?  No expert since I haven't been able to check one out in person but if the balance was good on the current models, a reduction in body size might make it a bit more neck heavy even with a little more metal plating was added to the bridge, no?


----------



## gaunten (Sep 10, 2008)

darren said:


> *Other variations:*
> Left-handed?


 

 Hell yea!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2008)

My suggestion, start making the second run NOW!!! haha

Did the transparent black stain make it to production on the standard model? That was my favorite finish of the early mockups. If Kurt decides to make the standard in that finish with an ebony board, I am ready to put down a deposit for the second run.

Also, moving the bridge back seems like a very good idea. I love the tension and intonation of longer scale 7's, so I'm sure adding some more length to an eight string would really help to improve the guitar.

I liked the 4 x 4 headstock too. IMO it looks really nice, and I like that it gives the strings a straight line down through the nut. Plyta brings up a good point about finding long enough strings for the 5 x 3 design. When I saw the first mockups, I did notice they had some similarities with a Sherman.

All in all, it seems the Intrepids were a great success. A high quality 8-string that doesn't break the bank. With minor tweaks, like moving the bridge back, it could be even better.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 10, 2008)

darren said:


> *Headstock:*
> The headstock has also been tweaked to flow better with the body style in a more elegant and slightly more aggressive way, with a 5+3 tuner arrangement. It's been suggested that the previous shape was felt to be a little too close to Mike Sherman's headstock shape, so we've also made changes to avoid any possible infringement.



Also one more thing I noticed was the headstock. I know you said you were changing the headstock since it looks close to Mike's headstock design, but the new one is fairly similar (albeit not exactly the same) to the Gutierrez Juggernaut inline design:






Just throwing that out there to avoid any potential issues before they start.  Not sure how close it has to be for there to be infringement issues but that was the first thing I thought of when I saw the redesigned headstock.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 10, 2008)

What do you all think of having no trussrod cover? With a clean routing it looks better IMO.


----------



## AgileLefty (Sep 10, 2008)

gaunten said:


> Hell yea!!


 
yes, PLEASE !!! 

i'll take either a pro or standard in lefty, doesn't matter to me. as long as it's lefty!!!


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not saying the slightly larger bridge is going to completely offset the mass reduction of the body, just add a couple of ounces back where it might be needed.

I'm not terribly concerned about neck dive. The current models are fairly well balanced, mainly due to the placement of the upper strap button.




The v1 outline is in blue, the v2 outline is in red. As you can see, there has been negligible impact on the upper fret access. I'm not just mathematically shrinking it without consideration for playability. I do _kinda_ know what i'm doing here. 

The old headstock shape came about by shrinking and adapting the Brice Defiant 6-string bass headstock design to work as an 8-string guitar headstock. However, the end result was a shape that Mike Sherman felt was a little too close to his own headstock design, and even more so once i started tweaking it to fix the visual balance a bit. While i agree that there is definitely similarity, i feel it is came about through coincidence, as i wasn't aware of Mike's work until long after the initial Intrepid design concept was started. That said, i have tremendous respect for Mike and his work, so i'm changing it to avoid infringing on his own trademark headstock shape, while still retaining the functional and aesthetic requirements to work with this instrument.

Right now, the 5+3 configuration is only one option. I'd like to keep it 4+4 as well, but there's only so much that can be done and keep the strings pulling straight off the nut. Here's the original plus three potential alternates:




I think v2.2 may work the best, as it keeps the mass of the headstock more compact, which will also help with keeping it balanced. The subtle "hook" in the tip of the headstock also echoes the body shape.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Also one more thing I noticed was the headstock. I know you said you were changing the headstock since it looks close to Mike's headstock design, but the new one is fairly similar (albeit not exactly the same) to the Gutierrez Juggernaut inline design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm not sure they're similar enough, but it's good to know. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2008)

im more of a v2.1 person myself


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 10, 2008)

This looks great. If they change the body size, do a nice bloodburst finish and perhaps two pickups, I would be all over it! The headstock looks really good in the 2.2 version, but it looks a little bit like the Oni guitar head.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

See, this is kinda what i mean... when you're trying to keep the strings pulling straight off the nut, you're pretty much going to land in the same ballpark for shapes. It's going to amount to some sort of tapered "V" with a decorative treatment of the tip. 

I think v2.2 is different enough from Dan's headstock in that the Intrepid one has a distinctive offset to it, whereas Dan's is a little more symmetrical around the "shoulders" and the tip is more elongated.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2008)

There are so many guitar builders nowadays, it would be hard to not find similarities with any headstock design. I love the original Intrepid headstock, but you certainly don't want to disrespect Mike Sherman if he feels it is too close to his design.

Version 2.2 is killer. I will be putting down my deposit for the next run, regardless. I think as long as the 4x4 stays, you can't really go wrong. The 5x3 is nice to look at, but functionally, the d-string tuner might be too far away to get a long enough string. Maybe I am incorrect in thinking this, but just my thoughts.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

ESP didn't seem to think string length would be a problem when they did an 8-inline headstock on the 27" scale SC-608B. 

I think v2.2 is also likely the winner, and hopefully there are no objections.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Given that your decreasing body mass and increasing headstock mass and that the current models are already slightly balanced to the neck I'd be VERY concerned with neck dive 

Also as I said my hand already touches the cutaway, so making that any smaller is simply not an option for me.

I guess I just don't want to see revisions to something like the body size that introduces potential problems because two people thought it was on the large size (you and Tim are the only ones I recall mentioning this)


----------



## Wound (Sep 10, 2008)

I still have to play around with my guitar some more, but so far I agree with whats been said. I really like the passive pup in the standard. The bridge can be put back a tad for intonation purposes. Also maybe moving the pup back a tad.

I really like the headstock. So I would prefer it not being changed, but if it has to I would say 2.2 or 2.1

I have not got problem with the body size. It wouldn´t look bad or anything with the smaller body, but I am also scared about the neck diving...


----------



## bs_tritonus (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the 2.2 looks awesome. I would just mention what I thought it looked like incase you would ask him if it was "different enough". I do not think you can please everyone with the design. Everybody has their own preferences. I am totally in love with the rendering on the first page!


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Given that your decreasing body mass and increasing headstock mass and that the current models are already slightly balanced to the neck I'd be VERY concerned with neck dive
> 
> Also as I said my hand already touches the cutaway, so making that any smaller is simply not an option for me.
> 
> I guess I just don't want to see revisions to something like the body size that introduces potential problems because two people thought it was on the large size (you and Tim are the only ones I recall mentioning this)



Well, if we go with the 2.2 headstock, the change in mass up top will be negligible. I'm still trying to keep it as compact as possible.

As i play it more and get used to the overall heft of the instrument, i'm feeling the body size is less critical of an issue, but i still think it could come down a touch in size. I have to wear mine up at chest level to be able to play ANYTHING on it, so it's strapped on pretty tight and doesn't really dive at all, though mine is quite well-balanced.

Technomancer, do you have a Pro or a Standard? I put my hand all the way up at the 24th fret on my Pro, and it wasn't really touching the inside of the cutaway. And as i said before, there will be negligible or no difference at all in the upper cutaway access.


----------



## drezdin (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the new design

the previous suggestion of a flatter radius would be great, but I don't know how everyone else would feel about that

I also vote for the passive pickups and a neck pickup.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 10, 2008)

That new mockup looks great darren, nice work. Only thing I would suggest is make the bottom cutaway extend another "fret" or two into the body so it'd be more like an ESP Maverick/Caparison Horus, it actually does help...not sure how it would look with that body but it could be cool because that shape is offset like the MV is.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't really want to extend the cutaway deeper into the body because that becomes a limiting factor for where and how you can place a neck pickup. I'm not a big fan of slanting pickups to avoid a cutaway.

I don't think the fretboard radius is going to change. The 15" radius and the nut width were determined specifically in response to people requesting that they be made compatible with Kahler's locking nuts.

I should also add that i'd be happy with no truss rod cover, provided the channels are routed cleanly and they're symmetrically placed.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2008)

On a purely aesthetic level, even with such a minor size reduction, the neck starts to look out of proportion to the body. I think, aesthetically, the proportions on the original mockup (and current instruments) are excellent.

After all, width-wise the neck is basically the same as a six-string bass, and the body is designed for a six-string bass...


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 10, 2008)

i will most likely be getting in on the next run, and the main things i want to see are passive pickups, a neck pickup doesnt really matter to me. I'd also really like to see the current natural pro finish stay.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the new headstock better, also I think moving the bridge back to correct the intonation issue is a must. As for body size I really don't think it needs to changed and I would think if it did it would effect the price. I would be happy with just the one passive pickup. Really could care less if it has a truss rod cover or not.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2008)

So we could have an Intrepid Pro MG (EMG model) and an Intrepid Pro Solo and/or Duo (one or two passive pickups). 

The one feedback bit I see consistently (beyond bridge/truss rod movement) is calling for passives, but I do think there is merit in the EMG model.


----------



## plyta (Sep 10, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> On a purely aesthetic level, even with such a minor size reduction, the neck starts to look out of proportion to the body. I think, aesthetically, the proportions on the original mockup (and current instruments) are excellent.
> 
> After all, width-wise the neck is basically the same as a six-string bass, and the body is designed for a six-string bass...



I agree. Its larger then normal body complements its long and wide neck nicely. 



darren said:


> ...
> I don't think the fretboard radius is going to change. The 15" radius and the nut width were determined specifically in response to people requesting that they be made compatible with Kahler's locking nuts.



 100%



darren said:


> ...I should also add that i'd be happy with no truss rod cover, provided the channels are routed cleanly and they're symmetrically placed.



That might be a problem for a Korean guitar. How are them truss rod screw routes on current Intrepids?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2008)

yellowv said:


> I like the new headstock better, also I think moving the bridge back to correct the intonation issue is a must. As for body size I really don't think it needs to changed and I would think if it did it would effect the price. I would be happy with just the one passive pickup. Really could care less if it has a truss rod cover or not.



What 'intonation issue' is that? The guitars intonate fine, the expansion is just to give more room for people that like monster strings (personally I like a lot of tension, I use a 68 at 25.5 for B, but I'm not minding the 72 for a low F# and would probably not go larger than 75 which should also intonate ok). I'd only call it an issue if you couldn't intonate the guitar 

Darren: I have a standard


----------



## plyta (Sep 10, 2008)

darren said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If v1 is not an option any more, I'm with the v2.2 or reversed v2.1.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> So we could have an Intrepid Pro MG (EMG model) and an Intrepid Pro Solo and/or Duo (one or two passive pickups).
> 
> The one feedback bit I see consistently (beyond bridge/truss rod movement) is calling for passives, but I do think there is merit in the EMG model.



YES


----------



## yellowv (Sep 10, 2008)

technomancer said:


> What 'intonation issue' is that? The guitars intonate fine, the expansion is just to give more room for people that like monster strings (personally I like a lot of tension, I use a 68 at 25.5 for B, but I'm not minding the 72 for a low F# and would probably not go larger than 75 which should also intonate ok). I'd only call it an issue if you couldn't intonate the guitar
> 
> Darren: I have a standard



I thought they would not properly intonate at all. In that case it would be fine either way I guess as i would have no intention of running any bigger than a 75.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

My Pro needs a bit of an intonation tweak. My bottom saddle is at the end of its travel, with the spring fully compressed between the saddle and the back part of the bridge. I'm probably going to have to clip or remove entirely the spring in order to get that string to intonate fully. (I've made a minor tweak to my neck relief and tuned the bottom string down to E, so the intonation needs some slight adjustment overall.)

I wouldn't exactly call it an "issue" but it's not ideal if you want to go heavier with your strings. There's room on the base plate, but the treble-side intonation screws are too short to take advantage of it.


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

BTW, Kurt has suggested that *fretless* and *lefty* configurations might be considered for the next run. If you want either of those as options, speak up!

Oh, and the ordering could be happening *as early as next week* with a projected delivery date of February.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2008)

darren said:


> BTW, Kurt has suggested that *fretless* and *lefty* configurations might be considered for the next run. If you want either of those as options, speak up!
> 
> Oh, and the ordering could be happening *as early as next week* with a projected delivery date of February.



ruddy bloody hell
next week is way sooner than i expected 
good but i wont be in on these next ones
zero money

also about the Fretless im not interested in it at all
and not being a lefty ..well obvzious really ha
but i like the lefty idea


----------



## darren (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, searching the original thread, i found at least three lefties who expressed interest. 

I'm surprised Kurt's moving on these so quickly as well, but he said we really need to push in order to get the woods and parts together in time... otherwise, we're looking at a May delivery.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, keep in mind this would be the ONLY non-custom lefty 8-string available.

My recommendation stands by the Intrepid Pro MG (single EMG), Intrepid Pro Solo (single passive), and Intrepid Pro Duo (neck/bridge passives with three-way switch). 

A similar nomenclature can be applied to the Standard... and you can always add flame maple options to the Standard as well.


----------



## msherman (Sep 10, 2008)

FWIW, I have been having to replace the intonation screws with longer Stainless screws on the 7 & 8 str. Hipshot bridges. These are a commonly sourced screw. There is plenty of room on the bridge plate.
I have taken the issue up with Hipshot.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 10, 2008)

The new size proportions look great. I'd stilll probably prefer a blood burst over the blood frost, but the frost still looks great. Headstock V2.2 gets my vote.

As far as pickups, I'd vote to have passives across the board, especially given how good they seem to have turned out. The cut in cost would also probably make it more feasible for a neck pickup (which I would LOVE to see) to have less of an impact on the price. Even aside from price and my personal preference for passives, though, the way I see it, modding a passive route for EMGs as an aftermarket mod is going to work better than putting passives in an EMG route.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2008)

dammit! next week!? i just ordered an iMac! 

bah, i don´t really need an 8 string at the moment... i just really really want it


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice, ordering might start next week. I'm so glad I opted out of buying an EBMM JP-6. Now I have more than enough cash to deposit on this next run. Waiting until February will kill me though. Someone please tell me it's worth the wait.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah there is no way I could get in on it that soon either. Heres to a 3rd run


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but do the Intrepids come with a hardcase? What cases fit the Intrepid?


----------



## Wound (Sep 10, 2008)

It´s worth the wait :-D

ooo so orders next week! I have to get in on that hehe...I´m greedy :-D

one thing I can say, but that's my preference, (I also posted this in my thread), I would prefer more of and Ibanez feel to the neck. I thought the neck was a little bit chunky, after reading what the first people who got the Intrepids I knew it wasn´t ibanez thin, but it still wasn´t thick. I have no problem playing it, but I still wouldn´t mind if it was a little more ibanez like. That´s just my preference tho.

So if orders next week, when is the final judgment of which colors gets picked?

I agree to keep the passive Agile pup, can always be changed out for the people who are interested in doing so. And also keeping costs down. A neck pup...I don´t really mind if there is one or isn´t, I hardly ever use the neck pup for the music I play drop E tuning. But i there is one...hey bonus!


----------



## Bobo (Sep 10, 2008)

Has there been any thought of making a 7 or even 6 string version of this guitar?


----------



## Wound (Sep 10, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> Also, I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but do the Intrepids come with a hardcase? What cases fit the Intrepid?



The first run didn´t, i donno about the next, but I wouldn´t think so. As of now they do not have a case for it, it´s comming in the next few months I believe. But they do have a bass case that fits it. It is just slightly too long, but still supports the guitar. My Intrepid got sent to Norway in it, and no problem at all.


----------



## Hoff (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm all for a Blood Burst standard, with the spec changes proposed in the first post. I've got the money ready, so I just need to be fast enough this time


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2008)

Wound said:


> The first run didn´t, i donno about the next, but I wouldn´t think so. As of now they do not have a case for it, it´s comming in the next few months I believe. But they do have a bass case that fits it. It is just slightly too long, but still supports the guitar. My Intrepid got sent to Norway in it, and no problem at all.



Kurt has a bass case that fits the body fairly well. The neck and body compartments are a little large but the instrument doesn't move around. It's a pretty decent case for $50 or so, and it protects it pretty well.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe I'll get on the run after this one as I haven't got my custom yet. I don't see myself ordering another one so soon  
I'd so love the new design as a blood burst/ebony with 2 passive pickups and a 5 way switch a la Ibanez. I won't even bother to get it custom 30" scale


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 10, 2008)

Well i have read through every post in this thread and i think Standard,Blood Burst,2 passive pickup and v 2.2 is totally WIN WIN WIN


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is what I am looking for when I order next week:

Intrepid Standard
Charcoal Finish
Ebony Board
v2.2 Headstock
Passive pickup (bridge only)
Bridge mounted farther back

If I can get these options, I have the money ready to deposit.

PLEASE do the Charcoal finish again. I love the minimalist sort of look it gives to the Ibanezes Meshuggah uses.


----------



## Cameron (Sep 10, 2008)

I would still like to see the pro in natural and with the same pickup design. I just don't want the price going up like crazy.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll vote for a body size reduction too, as well as a neck pickup.

Ocean burst and maple board, that's it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bobo said:


> Has there been any thought of making a 7 or even 6 string version of this guitar?


a 7 version would definitely be awesome


----------



## AgileLefty (Sep 10, 2008)

this is "nrussell23" from the agileguitarforum darren. count me in for a lefty!!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2008)

We'll see what the specs are, I might order one. Also make sure it's detailed what's changed on the new models... ie if the body has been resized etc. etc. What would be really cool:

- pro
- ash top (or something so the neck stripes don't show through)
- blueburst
- matching headstock
- maple board
- passive bridge and neck pup

[action=technomancer]needs to measure an elixir string and make sure it's long enough to reach that far tuner on the 5/3 design in case that gets used[/action]


----------



## neroceasar (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm glad that this thread is up and running b/c I plan on getting one on the next run here is what I'd like to see: 
Pro model with passive pickup(s) I would eventually go to a BK and if the pro is still running the 808 I might just get the standard b/c I've seen the rg2888 with passives installed and I did not like it. A neck pickup would be sweet but not an absolute must. Satin finish or natural(tung-oil) would be my choice for the neck. Ebony should still be an option, and yeah that's what I'd like to see.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Sep 10, 2008)

Bring back the Intrepid Pro 8 Natural Finish!!!


----------



## Cameron (Sep 10, 2008)

ShreddyESP said:


> Bring back the Intrepid Pro 8 Natural Finish!!!


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I'm not gonna have the money for the 2nd run either. Not even sure if I'll be ready for a 3rd run. Hopefully the bloodburst will still be offered in the 4th run lol.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm down for a bloodburst standard with a passive bridge and neck pickup (or just a bridge, if that's only available). I like the v1 headstock the best, but I'd settle for the v2.2.

And by down, I mean, I'm going to order one when it's available to order. I want one so bad.

How much were they again?


----------



## Wound (Sep 11, 2008)

another thing I would like for the next run is better QC on the next batch and making sure the right guitar gets sent to the right customer


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2008)

Wound said:


> another thing I would like for the next run is better QC on the next batch and making sure the right guitar gets sent to the right customer



+1 

On the EMG issue: Now that we've learned that the factory can make a very good 8-string passive pickup, i'm tempted to suggest using it across the board. It's a lot easier to upgrade a passive pickup to EMGs than to go the other way, and a few guys have said that they like all the specs on the pro except for the EMG.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 11, 2008)

True


----------



## Variant (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, after skimming through the thread, what it'll take me to order one isn't really on the list, but I'll two cent this one anyway. 


*Finish:*
I like the idea of the bloodbust with ebony board. White would be nice as well... or maybe offer a "naked" version with no finish or coat to let the end user do what he wants with it. 

*Neck:*
I haven't played one so I can't vouch for the feel of the neck, though my biggest desire is to see one fret longer (770 mm / 30.3") with the scale. 

*Body:*
The body reduction sounds like a good idea, the V1's look a little huge... it shouldn't look like a 4/3rds scale sixer. 

*Headstock:*
However you see fit, the V2.2 design offered up looks good... just do one thing, reduce and change the shape of that truss rod cover... it's awful! 

*Hardware:*
This all sounds nifty... if I buy one, a Kahler's going on it anyway. 

*Electronics:*
Dunno here... I like the 808's in my RG2228, though I may give a Lundgren M8 a run if I was to buy an Intrepid... but _*only*_ if it's a +3 fret scale (I'm not giving up )

*Price:*
Shit, who could complain here... get the quality control up a bit from the first run and you guys are gold. It's a friggen' steal no matter how you look at it. 

*Other variations:*
Longer scale...


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Sep 11, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> So we could have an Intrepid Pro MG (EMG model) and an Intrepid Pro Solo and/or Duo (one or two passive pickups).
> 
> The one feedback bit I see consistently (beyond bridge/truss rod movement) is calling for passives, but I do think there is merit in the EMG model.



Nice idea 

As Darren has stated before, it would be easier to have the passives as standard and offer the EMG's as an extra, that means people could buy them with the passives and install EMG's themselves at a later date if they wanted.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm pretty pumped about this second run. I feel like I need to actually go play an 8-string before I order. The Guitar Center by me has an RG2228 in stock. But now I am supposed to evacuate for Hurricane Ike. Oh well, maybe the GC will flood and I can go get a five finger discount on that RG2228.


Haha, totally kidding.


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2008)

Heh. 

The 2228 is a nice guitar. I think playing one for myself really made me realize that an 8 may not be so outlandish after all. It was really playable.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 11, 2008)

I would Really like to see some Flame, quilt, and possibly some other slightly more exotic tops with some nice finishes. Tobacco burst would be awesome. I stated this in another thread, but maybe there should be 3 versions. Have the two regular ones: Standard and Pro models, and then have a slightly rarer "Custom" model that comes with exotic tops, maybe some inlays, etc. You could possibly put the EMG 808 only in the more expensive model which might bring the price of the Pro down if the factory is making the pickup. IF 3 different models are not an option, I would still really like to see some flame and quilt tops. Walnut would be awesome too.

Oh one more thing, the most important. Sculpted heel on the Pro model! If its Neckthru, why not have the heel sculpted for extremely easy higher fret access?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2008)

Well after playing mine (Pro) for about a day now I've pretty much come up with a few little suggestions. My main suggestion would be to have 2 passive pickups, not only does this offer better out-of-the-box tone but better potential for modifying in the future. A thinner neck with a deeper sculpted heel would be great, but that just might be more of a personal preference thing than anything else. Like everyone else, I agree on having the bridge moved, it would be ideal. Another thing I'd like to see is possibly a thicker layer of satin finish on the back of the neck, the one thing that bothers me is the fact I can feel where the stringers are on the neck. As for finish, please keep with the flat finishes, or at least a model with flat finishes. It would be nice to see some figured tops, but I'm not too picky about that. As for the price, I would have no problem with an increase as long as the features requested are there. Basically as long as this guitar stays below the 1K range it's viable to me. 

All that being said I'm incredibly impressed with the guitar. All the issues I have were both expected and negligible. I even like the sound of the 808, sounds better than the one in my 2228. That being said, I still think I like my 2228 as my main ERG. Though, come on, it cost me far more. I think the Intrepid has an unbelievable amount of potential, and I think the second run will be even better. I can't wait for my Rondo e-mail asking about deposits.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Sep 11, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm not saying the slightly larger bridge is going to completely offset the mass reduction of the body, just add a couple of ounces back where it might be needed.
> 
> I'm not terribly concerned about neck dive. The current models are fairly well balanced, mainly due to the placement of the upper strap button.
> 
> ...



Just want to stick up for you on this one, I think you have a great sense of shape and continuity. Your designs are great man. I'm also quite impressed that you were able to decrease the body shape without just decreasing the size ratio. Great attention to practical detail as well as artistic .

I actually like the 2.3 (5+3 headstock) the best, the 2.2 is a close second though. To me it's the most visually pleasing one because of the lines the tuning pegs create and because of the slightly different shape. I don't think it would be hard to find and suitable 4th string to be honest either.

Whatever you guys decide though, I'm definitely getting in on this second run.

Also the passive pickups is a great idea, especially since the reports of how good the factory ones are. Primarilly because of like how you mentioned that passives can be upgraded to about anything including routing for EMGs but it's harder to go the other way. If possible then maybe there could be a neck pickup because of the offset cost.

Peace, and thanks too Darren again!


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 12, 2008)

I think maybe having an option for a rosewood fretboard would be awesome.


----------



## Splees (Sep 12, 2008)

I sent the good people at rondo my thoughts about how my standard turned out... and asked a few questions.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 12, 2008)

is there a decided color for the next run?


----------



## TimSE (Sep 12, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> is there a decided color for the next run?



i think Blood Burst is a fav atm
or blood frost (personaly i prefer the Burst alot more than the Frost)


----------



## TimSE (Sep 12, 2008)

Also has anyone surgested the Rusty Coolie/Chris Broderick lower horn cutaway at the back

I was playing it at my local Jam night and the back on my hand was against the lower horn more than a few times
its not the largest cut away as it is already and i think it would help for upfret access an all that shizz


----------



## TimSE (Sep 12, 2008)

Blood bastard double posts


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> i think Blood Burst is a fav atm
> or blood frost (personaly i prefer the Burst alot more than the Frost)


 I love blood burst. not a big fan of blood frost though.


----------



## TMM (Sep 12, 2008)

darren said:


>



I don't know about everyone else, but seeing v1 next to these new suggestions makes it look even more hideous to me. I didn't like it to begin with, and seeing what there could have been instead makes me like it less.

Anyway, I'm a fan of the third from left (would that be 2.2?)... the smaller headstock isn't different enough from the ugly original for me, and the 5+3 doesn't seem to balance well, IMHO. Plus, 2.2 is almost a little Ken Lawrence-esque, which I like!


----------



## nordhauser06 (Sep 12, 2008)

I trust your judgment in the design, Darren -- whatever headstock flows with the body works for me.

Diggin' the blood burst.

The Cooley cutaway would be a nice feature to add to the Intrepids as well as a *maple* board option -- I'm a sucker for maple.  Of course, like everyone else said, we need a neck pickup... but of course I'd stick with just the one if necessary. 

How do I make sure I'm on the Rondo list for the next order? I thought I was on the last one, but apparently not.  I've had money saved up for one of these since the beginning and I can't wait for the second run.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Since the word is pre-orders may be as early as next week, I'm curious to see which changes are planned. Might be interesting to put up polls for the various options, ie headstock choice, body shrink, neck pup etc.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> How do I make sure I'm on the Rondo list for the next order? I thought I was on the last one, but apparently not.  I've had money saved up for one of these since the beginning and I can't wait for the second run.



You watch for the announcement that you can pre-order, then go to the website and put a deposit down. In other words, there is no list, it's first come first served.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Sep 12, 2008)

technomancer said:


> You watch for the announcement that you can pre-order, then go to the website and put a deposit down. In other words, there is no list, it's first come first served.



Exciting. I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 12, 2008)

maybe the 2.1 headstock on the same body minus the little carved out thing where the arm contour is, it'll make it a little cleaner looking, and maybe cut a slighty deeper arm contour, but just by a bit.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 12, 2008)

100th POST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a bit curious to hear if Kurt has anything to say about the last run and the next one. The more I think about it, the more the first run has made me somewhat wary, and I keep leaning a bit more toward waiting for a third run (though knowing my luck, the specs will change again and won't be something I'd like as much as what the second run looks like it's going to be). Personally, I'd like to hear what he has to say about what happened with the first run as well as some kind of reassurance that similar problems won't happen with the next run. If he already did, and I missed it, I apologize.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2008)

v2.2 looks like the tuners would be too close at the end of the headstock


----------



## Piro (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like it and the fact that it doesn't have a emg in it (so then itll look cleaner when the lundgrens go into it!). I like the new headstock but if i could get it with the neck thru with the charcoal finish and a ebony neck, I would do anything to get it!

Also when is the next run planned for?


----------



## Cameron (Sep 13, 2008)

Piro said:


> I really like it and the fact that it doesn't have a emg in it (so then itll look cleaner when the lundgrens go into it!). I like the new headstock but if i could get it with the neck thru with the charcoal finish and a ebony neck, I would do anything to get it!
> 
> Also when is the next run planned for?



Next run isn't planned yet. After everyone (first run) gets theirs and they give feedback, Kurt will hopefully start or plan a second run.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 13, 2008)

Bigger frets would have been nice.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2008)

Cameron said:


> Next run isn't planned yet. After everyone (first run) gets theirs and they give feedback, Kurt will hopefully start or plan a second run.



Actually the second run is being planned. Darren said in a recent post that the preorders for the second run may be as early as next week.

Looking it up it was in this thread three days ago:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...repid-feedback-suggestions-5.html#post1208962


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 13, 2008)

what was the deposit last time?


----------



## Cameron (Sep 13, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Actually the second run is being planned. Darren said in a recent post that the preorders for the second run may be as early as next week.
> 
> Looking it up it was in this thread three days ago:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...repid-feedback-suggestions-5.html#post1208962



Thanks!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> what was the deposit last time?



Pro was $325, Standard w/ebony board was $312.50, Standard w/maple board was $262.50.

Note that there are changes planned and IIRC the price is increasing.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm gonna have to sell a kidney to get in on this next run  its just too good to pass up


----------



## Piro (Sep 14, 2008)

Christmas present ftw!!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Darren, what is the next run of Intrepids looking like(color,etc.,etc.)


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

After playing with yours, and hearing you playing it plugged in, I can't think of much I'd change. The upper fret access was beautiful, the neck was super smooth, the whole thing was just way too easy to play to be an 8-string, much less in that price range.

I like the new headstock design, too. 

If I were to change anything, it'd be to add a neck pickup, and some cosmetic things, like...Silverburst maybe? I dunno. All personal preference stuff that wouldn't really work on a standard model.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Sep 14, 2008)

I for one would like to see a feature on the new line of intrepid's in which by the flick of a switch, the low F# string ejects from the guitar and proceeds to impale and kill multiple people so they may further more suffer the wrath of my uber low end, such an instrument would require the new blood burst finish, but with real blood. 

But I fear that I am alone in wanting this....


----------



## darren (Sep 14, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Hey Darren, what is the next run of Intrepids looking like(color,etc.,etc.)



Isn't that what this whole thread is about?


----------



## Doddus (Sep 15, 2008)

Wolfv11 said:


> I for one would like to see a feature on the new line of intrepid's in which by the flick of a switch, the low F# string ejects from the guitar and proceeds to impale and kill multiple people so they may further more suffer the wrath of my uber low end, such an instrument would require the new blood burst finish, but with real blood.
> 
> But I fear that I am alone in wanting this....



no! not at all, by all means i'm right by your side.
As long as i don't need MAB to jump down from the roof ans slice peoples faces open with all four of his guitars.

I just want one in my hands by the end of the year!
However i'd prefer ocean burst, ebony fretboard, two of the standard pickups (bridge and neck) and a guitar that is by no means neck heavy.


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

In an ideal world, i'd want onboard active electronics that light up the fretboard with LEDs spelling out "STFU" every time it picked up the voice of someone saying:

"Why eight strings?"

"I can barely play six!"

"Do you play KORN?"

and everyone's favourites...

"Why don't you just tune down a six string?"

and 

"Why not just play a bass?"

But as we all know, this isn't an ideal world. Please don't clutter up the thread with unrealistic feature requests... we're trying to keep this as clean and focused as possible to get the specs set and the ordering up for the second run ASAP.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2008)

i would keep the concept of a totally stripped-down simple workhorse intrepid available, so as to make it as affordable as possible. the standard with the maple board and satin charcoal finish and single passive bridge pup was ideal for me, and i´d love to see that being available for future runs. different finishes are awesome as long as they don´t change the price. lizardburst standard? YUM!

i´d think about balance though. it should be able to hang freely on a normal strap without diving. as you know, the only way to do that is to either extend the upper horn a bit or to move the neck further into the body, and with it the bridge. extending the horn could make it less pretty, while moving the neck and bridge could make upper fret access suffer. this could be remedied by a deeper cutout, but that would make installing a neck pup harder. i think that´s a fair sacrifice for balance myself though.

i don´t know how bad the dive is on these though, i´ve just read what people say about it...

but on top of all, quality control and no tight-string-intonation (scratched bridge = not cool)


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 15, 2008)

darren said:


> Isn't that what this whole thread is about?


 Sorry for retarded question!!lol. I meant do you know any specifics on what we will be seeing on the rondo website later this week.


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

It all depends on how much of our feedback Kurt wishes to incorporate, based on what the factory can do, and keeping the target price point in mind.

Kurt's usually inclined to go with what the community wants in terms of finishes, because that's what he knows he can sell. So it looks like a "blood burst" of some sort and a blue burst are likely finish candidates.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 15, 2008)

Very awesome!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2008)

do the three highest voted colours. not just the two highest... that way i can have my lizard burst


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd imagine that instead of all exotic bursts, he'll at least try to have one "middle ground" kind of finish, like a solid color or more of the natural finish from the last run. I'm still wondering what's going on with the finishes on the pro, though, since I think either Darren or Kurt said in one of these threads that veneers would be difficult to do on the pro model, and a trans burst might look weird with the neck-through.

As long as I get my Blood Burst or an equally awesome opaque finish.


----------



## your_mum (Sep 15, 2008)

mmm, anyone have an idea how much one of these would cost with the same specs as the original post (maybe silverburst ) with a fretless job


----------



## Wound (Sep 15, 2008)

I would still love to see some sort of black colour on the next run...satin black would b nice!
Or are we goin only by the options on the vote thread?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 15, 2008)

we should do some polls!! I believe someone suggested that all ready...


----------



## Wound (Sep 15, 2008)

well there is a poll already...but I wouldn't mind seeing more options :-D


----------



## your_mum (Sep 15, 2008)

I want a fretless right handed in silverburst.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 15, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´d think about balance though. it should be able to hang freely on a normal strap without diving. as you know, the only way to do that is to either extend the upper horn a bit or to move the neck further into the body, and with it the bridge. extending the horn could make it less pretty, while moving the neck and bridge could make upper fret access suffer. this could be remedied by a deeper cutout, but that would make installing a neck pup harder. i think that´s a fair sacrifice for balance myself though.



If you have the guitar on a strap and don't touch it at all and stand still it doesn't move. If you jump around a bit the neck will start to dip. The balance on the current design is pretty good, though a bit towards the neck. Reducing body mass / increasing headstock mass will definitely introduce neck dive though... thus the reason I have been completely against changing the body from the start


----------



## Wound (Sep 15, 2008)

yea I have no problem at all with neck dive now...so i´m also abit scared of this after reducing the body...but we´ll have to wait and see


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

The body size likely isn't going to be changed in this run. The factory did a fair amount of work to get the balance right this time around, and if we reduce the body size, they're going to have to engage in more development time, which will push things back by weeks or months.

I think you guys will be pleased with what Kurt is planning to offer. There will be a few new finish options available _in addition to_ the same finishes offered the first time around. The headstock will be updated to the new v2.2 style. And there will be a couple of new options as well.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds sweet! could you be a babe and do some sort of notification on here when the next run is opened up? maybe start a new thread? 

living in norway makes it hard to sync the time differences 

if i´m lucky, i might actually be able to buy one this time around! thinking of a standard in whatever the nicest looking option will be


----------



## Hoff (Sep 15, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> sounds sweet! could you be a babe and do some sort of notification on here when the next run is opened up? maybe start a new thread?
> 
> living in norway makes it hard to sync the time differences
> 
> if i´m lucky, i might actually be able to buy one this time around! thinking of a standard in whatever the nicest looking option will be



It should just be announced in the original thread, as with the first run i think. 
That being said, I wake up every morning in fear that the second run has passed me by, as the first one did  

I hope numbers won't be as limited this time, since it's not the first run anymore.


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

Kurt's the one making the announcements about orders being opened up. It's out of my hands. If you want to be notified when orders are opened up, maybe shoot him an email directly.

Please remember that i don't work for Rondo. 

BTW, here's my updated, more detailed, drawn-to-scale rendering of the new headstock:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2008)

sweeeeet! i love that to death! 

i sense you love transparent PNG files... understandable though, it´s like the cool parts of GIF, but without the horrendous looking hard edges and low numbers of colors 

anyways, the headstock looks awesome, and i assume the tuner that is farthest away isn´t too far away, so strings won´t reach? or is it the same tuner setup as the first design, but with a different shape?

either way, it rocks!


----------



## Wound (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks nice!

I have a feeling Darren knows abit more then he´s givin up hehe about the new options and finishes I mean...I am excited!

BTW Darren...I know you don´t work or Rondo...just thought I´d ask...do you know if this run is just as limited as the previous run?
I have sent an email to kurt...just thought I´d ask


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, i love transparent PNGs. 

On the first-generation headstock, the centre of the furthest tuner's post is 140 mm from the back edge of the nut. I just measured, and the new one is exactly the same distance. They're a bit more spread out, though, and the closest tuners are a touch closer to the nut than before, but it shouldn't be an obstacle.


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

The board seems to be double-posting all on its own these days!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 15, 2008)

I reckon I'll be ordering in this run. A blue burst with a maple fretboard would be superb.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2008)

if the closest tuners are closer, and the furthest is the same, then it´s all good. i was just worried that strings not reaching would be a possibility 

i´m torn between an intrepid and a new bass. i have no idea which i need/want more hahaha


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2008)

I do know more, but ethically, i prefer to not post the contents of private email messages in a public forum. When Kurt's ready to make an official announcement, i'm sure he'll be posting here first. (sevenstring.org, not necessarily this thread)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, i´ll be waiting for the "go!" 

hoping i´ll have my mind made up by then


----------



## nordhauser06 (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn, I wish Ohio had power.  I will probably miss the announcement if it happens within the next 3 days unless I decide to hang out on campus.


----------



## Wound (Sep 15, 2008)

darren said:


> I do know more, but ethically, i prefer to not post the contents of private email messages in a public forum. When Kurt's ready to make an official announcement, i'm sure he'll be posting here first. (sevenstring.org, not necessarily this thread)



Of course! I completely understand that. I´m just excited  Can´t wait to hear the news on the new run


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh So Gassy Right Now.


----------



## Cameron (Sep 15, 2008)

When this thing happens, you guys better post it EVERYWHERE.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice lookin' headstock, D Money!

I think he likes PNG because it supports semi-transparent pixels, and GIF doesn't (which is why it gets all jagged and crappy looking).

The forum is doing that thing again where it doesn't send me my thread update notifications. Does it do that to anybody else? It happens to me a lot. Anyway, that had better not get in my way with this.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 15, 2008)

There has been a bit of talk about selling the Cepheus pickup by itself, I think that would be awesome!!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 16, 2008)

I like 2.2!


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there gonna be a neck pickup on any of the models in this run?


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Kurt didn't mention a neck pickup option, but he is planning on selling these pickups separately, so installing one aftermarket shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Doddus (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm going to have to say i like the v.2.1 and v.2.3 headstock's better than the v.2.2 but thats just me.
Either way it doesn't matter as long as i get one of these beasts in a rad colour i will be stoked for years to come.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope there will be neck pickups. It won't be a deal breaker for me if not, but I know I and a lot of other people would really like to see it.


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

*ORDERING FOR THE NEXT RUN OF INTREPID PROs IS NOW OPEN!*

Agile Intrepid Pro 8 at HomeOld

Check out the options! 

Standards should go up next week.


----------



## eegor (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy shit. Yes. YES.

Edit: Wait, is this another limited run, or is he doing a full production model now?

Edit number 2: Actually, as cool as these are, I think I'll hold off.

Edit 3: Fuck that, I'm going for it.


----------



## Wound (Sep 16, 2008)

suggestion for the 3rd run...if there is one..is passives on the pro model


----------



## eegor (Sep 16, 2008)

Almost forgot... is Kurt going to do any more custom runs? I'd absolutely love an Ocean Burst with two M8s.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 16, 2008)

Wound said:


> suggestion for the 3rd run...if there is one..is passives on the pro model



Seconded


----------



## Ishan (Sep 16, 2008)

Blood Burst Pro with 2 passives? mouth watering


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 16, 2008)

PAAAAASSSIVESSS
and NEEEEEECKKKCKCK PICKUPPPSSS


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy crap! They're offering a lefty model! Where's Scott???


----------



## eegor (Sep 16, 2008)

And a fretless! I may have to get two!

Edit: What are the options like on the Standards? I need to know which one to buy.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2008)

Since nothing really got changed on the Pro, I expect pretty much the same thing with the Standard.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Sep 16, 2008)

Standards are cheaper, right? If so, I'll wait for the standard.


----------



## eegor (Sep 16, 2008)

I mean the color/fretboard options. If I could get an Oceanburst with an ebony board and passive pups I'd be extremely happy. The only thing I don't like about the standards is the bolt-on neck.


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Having played both, i can tell you that they're both extremely good. 

I liked the neck on the Pro a tiny bit better (my Standard has a slightly more "D" shaped neck profile, whereas the Pro was a nice thin "C"... but the two were VERY close). 

My Pro was also (surprisingly) about a pound lighter. 

One advantage of the Standard is you could have a replacement body made of whatever wood you like, and adding/changing/modifying the pickup layout to suit your needs is a lot easier when the neck can be removed.

I was very tempted to order another Pro, but i think i'll pass for now. I'm really enjoying my Standard.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Sep 16, 2008)

Darren, do you know when the orders for standards are going to take place next week?


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope.

Isn't "next week" specific enough?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he doesn't. Just check for forum every day or so, and you'll be fine. 

Edit: Darren is fast.


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Allow me to reiterate: If you want specifics about anything related to the _production or sale_ of these, you need to talk to Kurt.

I'm just the guy who draws the pretty pictures. (to go with the big ideas and the specifications)


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Sep 16, 2008)

darren said:


> Nope.
> 
> Isn't "next week" specific enough?



No. 

I don't want to miss out.


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Then contact Kurt, and get on his mailing list. It's not that hard.

I didn't know the Pro models were going on sale today until i got a Rondo email in my Inbox.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 16, 2008)

Darren you are the man for puting all this togather!!


----------



## Demerge (Sep 16, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm just the guy who draws the pretty pictures.



Any chance you would do another mock up of the ocean burst? im finding it difficult to decide between the 3.


----------



## Piro (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, I just got the email the the Pro is going on sale today. Are they only selling the older version or is it the new version. Also if it is the new version can we get different color options on the pro?


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Pro natural maple:






Pro blood burst maple:





Pro ocean burst maple:


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Piro said:


> Hey, I just got the email the the Pro is going on sale today. Are they only selling the older version or is it the new version. Also if it is the new version can we get different color options on the pro?



If you go to the order page, you will see all the options available, including a left-handed and a fretless.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 16, 2008)

darren said:


> Pro natural maple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT

And I'm broke


----------



## eegor (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm definitely getting a standard next week. I'm not going to waste a single minute. The moment I see them on sale, I'm going to pull that fucking trigger and get that Ocean Burst.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 16, 2008)

what was the wait time for the first run?


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Four months.

However:



kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, I am going to start taking orders on the Intrepid Pro now. *Lead times are really long now so target ship time will be in the end of Feb.* Also I wanted to offer the pro with ebony fretboard as an option, but have not had lucking getting the ebony so far. So we will have in Maple only for now. We may add ebony n the future and if anyone wants to change over, I will try my best - but it will be at least $100 more for that. Next week hope to offer the intrepid standards again. I will try to keep the price the same as last time on those ($525 for the maple neck version)
> 
> I am going to send out an email to people shortly, but everyone here gets first dibs. Only changes this time are we are moving the bridge down 2mm and changing the headstock
> 
> ...



Please see the stickied Intrepid thread at the top of the Extended Range forum for all details.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks, i just wanted to compare the two wait times.


----------



## Pravus (Sep 17, 2008)

oh man! i hope there are still some left on thursday or friday, as then i will have the money!!!!! WAIT FOR ME KURT!!!!!! hahahah


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 17, 2008)

No ebony boards? Unfourtunately, that's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 17, 2008)

i think the dealbreaker for me is how soon this run came.


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, going back to the original run, the ebony boards were a surprise bonus add-on. Kurt didn't think he'd be able to get boards big enough, so they were pretty much dropped from the specs very early on.

Somehow he managed to find a bunch for the first run, and the $50 upcharge was pretty cheap. Even if he manages to find some for this run, he's said it will be more likely a $100+ upcharge for ebony.

Woods are getting increasingly difficult to source, particularly at affordable prices for the exotic stuff.


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

raisingfear101 said:


> i think the dealbreaker for me is how soon this run came.



Since the first run was started, it has been known that Kurt would be collecting feedback from the owners of the first run and the community as a whole, and then likely starting the second run. 

The guitars have been in people's hands for a couple of weeks now, and he wants to get the production time booked at the factory. 

It shouldn't be a HUGE surprise that these were coming now. I didn't expect it to be QUITE so soon, but i didn't expect it to be any later than October if a second run was going to happen.

It sucks that some of you seem to have been caught off guard, but this really didn't drop out of the blue.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 17, 2008)

darren said:


> Since the first run was started, it has been known that Kurt would be collecting feedback from the owners of the first run and the community as a whole, and then likely starting the second run.
> 
> The guitars have been in people's hands for a couple of weeks now, and he wants to get the production time booked at the factory.
> 
> ...



i was thinking something more like oct.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice to see a second run, but where on the Rondo page can you actually navigate to these? using the link here is great but if I want to find them at Rondo.com just via browsing I always fail.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 17, 2008)

elrrek said:


> Nice to see a second run, but where on the Rondo page can you actually navigate to these? using the link here is great but if I want to find them at Rondo.com just via browsing I always fail.



The whole point is its not on the site yet - So that we at Sevenstring.org get first dibs on all the Intrepid orders - If he put them on the site then we wouldn't get priority


----------



## loktide (Sep 17, 2008)

wow, just found this and that guitar looks fucking amazing


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually, everyone on the email list knew right after we did.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 17, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Actually, everyone on the email list knew right after we did.



Because they also get priority.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 17, 2008)

Ordered an Oceanburst.... although whether I actually end up using it for anything is another matter!
http://www.rondomusic.com/intrepidpro8.html


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 17, 2008)

The blood burst pros just look plain beautiful with the maple board. So glad i ordered mine!!!


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

It may not be posted for the general public to see just yet. Kurt's been really good about giving his mailing list subscribers and forum members first crack at them.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 17, 2008)

Will those finishes be availabe on the standards as well?


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...id-8-string-thread-darren-rules-169.html#1681


----------



## Scali (Sep 17, 2008)

I quite like this new design.
What I'd like to see is a H-H or H-S-H configuration (passive), and is there any chance of having a Floyd Rose style tremolo on an 8-string? (apologies if that was discussed already, I didn't read through all 20 pages).


----------



## technomancer (Sep 17, 2008)

Scali said:


> I quite like this new design.
> What I'd like to see is a H-H or H-S-H configuration (passive), and is there any chance of having a Floyd Rose style tremolo on an 8-string? (apologies if that was discussed already, I didn't read through all 20 pages).



No floyd, it would be expensive as hell as it would need to be custom made. These are designed so that they can have a Kahler put on them though, you just need to do it after market.

Also just got an email from Kurt, he says he's had several requests for passives in the pro, so he might do a run like that sometime in 2009.


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Adding another pickup will add at least $100 to the price. Kurt's planning on offering the pickups as an aftermarket accessory, but to keep the price down on the instruments, they're being offered as bare-bones as possible.

The only 8-string trem currently on the market is from Kahler. The guitar's nut width (2 1/4") and fretboard radius (15") have been designed specifically with the Kahler in mind.


----------



## Scali (Sep 17, 2008)

So basically, you can have a trem on the 8-string, but you'd have to make a custom-order, which will cost extra?
Same for the H-H or H-S-H config?
Hum, a neck-through 8-string with H-H and Kahler trem sounds pretty attractive to me.... I suppose the price would still be under $1000?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 17, 2008)

Scali said:


> So basically, you can have a trem on the 8-string, but you'd have to make a custom-order, which will cost extra?
> Same for the H-H or H-S-H config?
> Hum, a neck-through 8-string with H-H and Kahler trem sounds pretty attractive to me.... I suppose the price would still be under $1000?



no, because the kahler alone is around $400.

Here's a question- can I order one with a regular bridge (but a locking nut?) that would make things a lot easier for the aftermarket swap


----------



## technomancer (Sep 17, 2008)

Scali said:


> So basically, you can have a trem on the 8-string, but you'd have to make a custom-order, which will cost extra?
> Same for the H-H or H-S-H config?
> Hum, a neck-through 8-string with H-H and Kahler trem sounds pretty attractive to me.... I suppose the price would still be under $1000?



Actually Rondo isn't doing customs right now. I'll also guarantee that HH + Kahler would be over $1000 if they were. The point is you can take the guitar to a luthier and have a Kahler put on it or a neck pup routed and installed.


----------



## Doddus (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has already been discussed (can't remember and don't have time for 20 pages).
Can anyway give me some feedback on the standard neck vs. the pro neck?
Is it much different? or any different at all? (other than 3 piece vs. 5 piece if i remember correctly)

Cheers
Matt.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 17, 2008)

fuck id love the blood burst one but im skint plus i dont need a 2nd
i didnt really need a first


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

I think i may be one of the only people who has played both.

Both necks are very good. Not too thin, not too thick. Silky smooth finish, though on the Pro, the finish is quite thin (which is a good thing... i like a finish to protect the wood but still allow it to vibrate freely) and the neck laminations can be felt through the finish.

As far as the shapes go, they are VERY similar, and probably made to the same dimensional specs. I find my Standard neck has a bit more wood on the "shoulders" of the neck carve, making it feel a tiny bit flat in the middle, but it's not as pronounced as i've felt on some Ibanez necks. The Pro neck was a more evenly rounded neck carve, but we're talking fractions of a millimetre difference. 

I did prefer the neck on the Pro by a small margin, and the guitar was also a pound lighter than the Standard. Had it not had the hairline cracks in the wood (under the finish) around the control cavity, i probably would have kept it.

Another thing that bothered me about the Pro was the mis-aligned truss rods. I'm not sure how that might play out over time, especially on a neck-thru where neck repairs are much more difficult and/or costly. The neck on the Standard has its truss rods nicely aligned in the centre of the neck.

That said, i do know that the truss rod alignment is another issue Kurt plans on correcting with the factory.


----------



## Scali (Sep 17, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> no, because the kahler alone is around $400.


 
Ah, didn't expect it to be that expensive.
Sadly you'd still have to pay for the original bridge even if you have a Kahler installed by a luthier right away.


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

The original bridge is pretty inconsequential in cost, and you'd probably be able to sell it on eBay, here, or over at projectguitar.com to re-coup some of your costs on the Kahler mod.

You have to remember that these 8s are intended to be bare-bones, entry-level instruments to get people into the extended-range market at an affordable price. From there, you can either modify the guitar to your liking (which is why we designed it to be modification-friendly) or go to a builder that specializes in extended-range instruments for a complete custom build.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 17, 2008)

Scali said:


> Ah, didn't expect it to be that expensive.
> Sadly you'd still have to pay for the original bridge even if you have a Kahler installed by a luthier right away.



There will be some top routing for the Kahler install as well if I'm not mistaken which will add to the expense.

Still, personally I just pulled the trigger on a Pro because I prefer the neck-thru and finish to the Std but depending on my usage and the 808s tone I may look to put a passive in which will also need re-routing....


----------



## Demerge (Sep 17, 2008)

Ive just ordered an Ocean Burst.....

YAHOO!!!!!


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ordered me a Natural finish


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm going to get a standard because of the single coil and I thought they looked better quality last time around. Plus that ghost burst is sexy as hell.


----------



## eegor (Sep 17, 2008)

Single coil?


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Sep 18, 2008)

eegor said:


> Single coil?



mmmmm intrepid with a single coil... such power


----------



## Doddus (Sep 19, 2008)

nuclearvoodoo said:


> mmmmm intrepid with a single coil... such power



8 string strat anyone?
no? no?
oh well.


Any more recent words on when the standards will be avaliable for pre-order?
Because i am busting for getting mine!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2008)

The "dark burst" standard is a little Stratty, especially with the maple fretboard. You could probably mod it to be HSS if you could find the single coils.

Standards will be open for preorder some time next week. I'm probably getting one myself, though I still keep second guessing myself and considering the pro...


----------



## revclay (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry if this is a dumb question (I didn't get the e-mail), I was curious as to how long the ordering window is for the standard and pro models. Seeing the mockups has given me some serious GAS. The ocean burst looks incredible.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2008)

revclay said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question (I didn't get the e-mail), I was curious as to how long the ordering window is for the standard and pro models. Seeing the mockups has given me some serious GAS. The ocean burst looks incredible.



Until the number Kurt has decided to produce are sold. IIRC the last batch was 12 standards and 12 pros, this is supposed to be double that.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

You could probably very easily get a pair of singles made by Pete Biltoft at Vintage Vibe guitars or by the Seymour Duncan custom shop. 

I've got a second pickup on the way from Rondo for mine... i see some series/parallel push/pull pots in my future.


----------



## Used666 (Sep 19, 2008)

I liked the old headstock shape better.

With that said I still may hit on a standard


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 19, 2008)

Perhaps Neck and bridge agiles on the pro and bridge only on the standard.

Really aslong as they send the right guitars to the right people this time around I'll be pleased just by that improvement.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

so i have a question. if my rectoverb sells, i'm TOTALLY grabbing up a bloodburst intrepid, but i had a couple questions.

1. how long are they taking orders?
2. The emg route, will it make other pups look goofey? I'd want a BKP, so if the emg route DOES look oversized, can you get it with the "standard" passive route instead? Or could you even have them not put a pup in it and drop the cost? ( my thought was that it might be hard to move an emg 8 when i replace it with a bkp)


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> so i have a question. if my rectoverb sells, i'm TOTALLY grabbing up a bloodburst intrepid, but i had a couple questions.
> 
> 1. how long are they taking orders?
> 2. The emg route, will it make other pups look goofey? I'd want a BKP, so if the emg route DOES look oversized, can you get it with the "standard" passive route instead? Or could you even have them not put a pup in it and drop the cost? ( my thought was that it might be hard to move an emg 8 when i replace it with a bkp)



1. Until they sell out

2. You can work around the pickup route, as said many times Frets on the Net make custom pickup rings that make it look less 'goofy' with a passive pickup in it. Otherwise email Kurt and ask him if he can make one special for you with a passive pickup route, he might or he might not, it's up to him and the factory.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

Anything that makes alterations from the production process would be considered "custom" because they then have to track that instrument separately from all the others. It may be within the scope of what can be ordered, or it may not. Kurt would be able to tell you "yes" or "no".


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

i looked on the parts area on their site and they are selling the passive style 8 pups, do the emg routes fit both? if so, then theres no beef, if they dont, then why do they even have those passive pups?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> so i have a question. if my rectoverb sells, i'm TOTALLY grabbing up a bloodburst intrepid, but i had a couple questions.
> 
> 1. how long are they taking orders?
> 2. The emg route, will it make other pups look goofey? I'd want a BKP, so if the emg route DOES look oversized, can you get it with the "standard" passive route instead? Or could you even have them not put a pup in it and drop the cost? ( my thought was that it might be hard to move an emg 8 when i replace it with a bkp)



1. until the number being made sell out (AFAIK that's around 24 pros and 24 standards)
2. Yes EMGs and passives are different sizes, you would need a pup ring. No you can't get a customized guitar.

Your choices are get a standard which has a passive pup or wait for the run of pros with passive pups that Kurt is considering doing in '09.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Your choices are get a standard which has a passive pup or wait for the run of pros with passive pups that Kurt is considering doing in '09.


that answered everything

has there been and discussion of quality differance between the pro's and standards?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i looked on the parts area on their site and they are selling the passive style 8 pups, do the emg routes fit both? if so, then theres no beef, if they dont, then why do they even have those passive pups?



They have them so people who want to route one of the standards can use them as a neck pup, and because people ASKED Kurt to make them available.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i looked on the parts area on their site and they are selling the passive style 8 pups, do the emg routes fit both? if so, then theres no beef, if they dont, then why do they even have those passive pups?



The passive pickups were created as a less expensive alternative to the EMG 808. Also, many of us prefer passives to actives. The EMG 808 is an impressive pickup, but they're not for everyone.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

^ i hear ya, i'v been so crazy on actives for so long, i'm just dying to bust out of my funk and get a Bare Knuckle of some sort. 

So WAS there any discernable differance in quality between the standard and pro?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2008)

You should try reading some of the threads, since all of this has been answered repeatedly...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry, i just have a somewhat interesting life and reading through all 24 pages just seemed too tedious


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't speak conclusively about every guitar that was shipped out, but it does seem that quite a few of the Intrepid Pros had minor blemishes, mismatched neck-thru stringers (particularly walnut of varying shades of brown), scratches in the bridge base plates and misaligned truss rods.

I have not heard reports of the Intrepid Standards having as many issues. Hopefully the second run will be better and more consistent.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

darren said:


> I can't speak conclusively about every guitar that was shipped out, but it does seem that quite a few of the Intrepid Pros had minor blemishes, mismatched neck-thru stringers (particularly walnut of varying shades of brown), scratches in the bridge base plates and misaligned truss rods.
> 
> I have not heard reports of the Intrepid Standards having as many issues. Hopefully the second run will be better and more consistent.



thanks darren


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

I just put down a deposite on a bloodburst proI'm so stoaked!!!

i didnt see the standard anywhere, i guess its already sold out?


----------



## eegor (Sep 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I just put down a deposite on a bloodburst proI'm so stoaked!!!
> 
> i didnt see the standard anywhere, i guess its already sold out?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 19, 2008)

^ whats that mean?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2008)

Chris, you keep asking questions that have been answered several times in the last couple days. At least try go back a few pages before you ask questions. The same things keep getting asked and answered over and over again. It's cluttering up the threads.



technomancer said:


> Until the number Kurt has decided to produce are sold. IIRC the last batch was 12 standards and 12 pros, this is supposed to be double that.



According to Kurt, there were actually 50 guitars in the last run. There will be 100 this time.

Edit: Actually he said he was going to _try_ for 100.



> We made about 50 last time, hope to double to 100 this time, but again parts and wood (especially fretboards) of good quality and low enough prices is the limiting factor. I could make 1000s at $999


----------



## darren (Sep 20, 2008)

He seriously made _50_ last time? Wow.

The FAQ on the first page of the main Intrepid thread has been updated to reflect the latest information.


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 20, 2008)

It could be that Kurt made 50 total, after the factory totally scewed up several of them. I know the factory botched the first incarnations of my customs and they ended up being scrap, this might have happened with the pros and standards too and this is considered part of the size of the run.

Or maybe there's about 38 guys with Intrepids out there that don't post on this forum.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 20, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Or maybe there's about 38 guys with Intrepids out there that don't post on this forum.



Indeed, however much we try to deny it, the world doesn't revolve around SS.org


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 20, 2008)

how are the hipshots on these? nice? shitty? or just normal?


----------



## DyvimTvar (Sep 20, 2008)

The hipshot on mine is fine, same problem with intonation, and a bit of scratching but apart from that it's fine! I can't put to words how much I love mine.


----------



## revclay (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, I decided to pull the trigger. I have an Oceanbusrt Pro coming my way.


----------



## eegor (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice. Oceanburst was my choice too.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2008)

DyvimTvar said:


> The hipshot on mine is fine, same problem with intonation, and a bit of scratching but apart from that it's fine! I can't put to words how much I love mine.



Just a note that the Standards don't have Hipshot bridges on them, they're "Cepheus" bridges made for Agile.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought Cepheus was the name for the pickups.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I thought Cepheus was the name for the pickups.



It's both.



Rondo Music said:


> Ash Body
> 3 piece maple bolt on neck with 15 radius. Width 2 ¼ at the nut
> No inlays on the neck. Position markers on the side of the neck only
> Scale Length: 28.625 24 Jumbo Frets
> ...


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 20, 2008)

Hrm. All right then.


----------

